# Summer League Team News



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Summer League Team news*

I just saw it on Comcast Sportsnet, so who knows if they'll have an article or not. Tyrone Barley, the defensive specialist from St. Joe's , was originally going to be a part of the Orlando Magic summer league but he changed his mind to join the Sixers for at least the Summer.

The Summer league try-outs for the Sixers will be held from Friday to Monday. Also the Sixers are only a part of one summer league this offseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers' No. 1 draft choice, Andre Iguodala, several current Sixers, and three area players will begin workouts tomorrow in preparation for the NBA summer league.
> 
> Sixers Samuel Dalembert, Kyle Korver, John Salmons and Willie Green will be on the 15-man roster, along with Tyrone Barley from St. Joseph's, Marques Green of St. Bonaventure and Norristown High, and Anthony Frazier, a West Philadelphia High product who attended Cheyney University.
> 
> The team will hold four practices in Philadelphia this week before beginning play in the summer league in Minneapolis on Tuesday.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's the official Sixers' summer league team..



> 2004 Sixers Summer League Roster
> 43 Demetrius Alexander Forward 6-8, 240 Alabama '96
> 23 Tyrone Barley Guard 6-0, 185 Saint Joseph's '04
> 54 Zoltan Bencze Center 6-11, 240 Hungary
> ...


LINK 

Okay, we all know about Dalembert, Willie Green, Iguodala, Korver, and Salmons. But some of these players might be new to some people. So I'll try finding out all the information I can on the other players, and letting you guys know.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Zoltan Bencze*



> Strengths: Decently athletic for a player his size as he runs the court well and possesses good coordination in his movements ... Although he has just a basic grasp of fundamentals he shows a good nose for the ball ... Gets a lot of his rebounds out of position, a trait all quality rebounders share ... Appears to be a coachable player that coupled with his work ethic has seen his talent grow considerably over the past few years ... Not a bad passer ... Displays solid post footwork around the basket ... Ball handling is above average for someone with his size and experience ... Versatile player that can play the center or power forward position ... Has the ability to make the 12-15 foot mid-range jumper when his feet are set ... Defensively he has a lively body, quick hands and above average lateral mobility ... Looks as though he is still three years away from getting near his potential ... Above average ball handler who is not afraid to put the ball on the court ... Though his post moves are still average he does show a good jump hook and decent turnaround jumper ...
> 
> Weaknesses: Defensively he needs more time to develop better instincts ... Not an explosive leaper which is one of the reasons why he is not be a dominating shot blocker ... Still learning the fundamentals of the game such as technique and court awareness ... Doesn't always play the game with a great deal of intensity ... In order to effectively play in the paint Bencze must gain more weight and upper body strength ... Back to the basket moves are still a work in progress as he clearly feels more comfortable facing the basket ... There of course will be some questions regarding the international level of competition he has faced as the Hungarian league isn't exactly brimming with NBA prospects... Lack of strength enables opposing centers to get good position on the blocks ... Tends to go through periods of time on the court where his concentration level is misplaced ... Can be a little foul prone when having to guard a physical opponent ... Needs to be more aggressive around the basket to draw contact and put his defender into foul trouble ... Teams drafting Bencze must understand that he is a project that will more than likely stay overseas and might not be ready for one to two years ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*DeAngelo Collins*

Collins is a player with a spotted past and here's an article from Insidehoops about it, that was published two years ago..



> Much has been made of DeAngelo Collins' decision to enter the NBA draft, but it is not because this is a typical story of another player attempting to make the daring leap from high school to the pros.
> 
> Really, that is no longer a big deal. But what is a big deal is that Collins, if drafted next week, will be bringing a great deal of baggage with him.
> 
> Collins has a tarnished past and teams are concerned. Collins, after all, has been convicted twice on charges related to violence. Once, he was found guilty of beating up a female friend. In another incident, he was convicted of assaulting a former high school teammate.


LINK 



> HIGHLIGHTS
> An early entry candidate for the 2002 NBA Draft.
> Named MVP of the 2001 ABCD Camp All-Star Game.
> Attended Tustin High School in California as a freshman and sophomore.
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Official Sixers Summer League website


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

A couple interesting name on that list in Deangelo Collins and Sani Ibrahim, who both have some talent. That being said I had wondered whatever became of Sani and I see he is no longer in school. Oh well maybe he will impress enough so that another team gives him a look see


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like Dalembert isn't on this summer league team, the team's are limited to three NBA veterans, so the three will be Salmons, Korver, and Green. This might be a blessing in disguise for Sammy, instead of playing against lower competition, he can go and work more on his game.

It makes sense for Korver, Green, and Salmons going because the summer leagues are often perimeter heavy, and these guys getting more experience is a good thing, since they're young and they need it.

My question though, is O'Brien going to be coaching the team?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Anthony Frazier’s stay with the Sixers turned out to be a short one.
> 
> The former Cheyney University player was cut Saturday after just three workouts, along with DeAngelo Collins, who tried to make the jump to the pros from high school a couple of years ago.
> 
> The cuts leave the Sixers’ summer league roster at 12, and King said they’ll likely take the whole dozen to Minneapolis.


LINK 

I'm not shocked that Frazier was cut this early, with his lack of experience and age, if he's ever going to land in the league, it's going to be after a long stretch in the minors and overseas.

DeAngelo Collins, I was looking forward to seeing, but it happens. Was he just not an NBA talent, or is he not making summer league squads because of how raw he is, and his past?


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

DeAngelo Collins was a top 10 player in high school two years ago, just as Lenny Cooke was. But both weren't very smart(school wise) and being top 10 players they figured they could make the jump. Especially after seeing 4 guys go in the top 10 they figured they should go pro. DeAngelo was sort of a problem child and we all know Lenny Cooke's deal. The two were high school all americans, DeAngelo played in the McD's game while Lenny couldnt due to eligibility. Regardless, both have talent but weren't Nba ready. Should have went to college. Regardless i think guys who were a McD's all american should atleast get consideration for a roster.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagles in 2003</b>!
> DeAngelo Collins was a top 10 player in high school two years ago, just as Lenny Cooke was. But both weren't very smart(school wise) and being top 10 players they figured they could make the jump. Especially after seeing 4 guys go in the top 10 they figured they should go pro. DeAngelo was sort of a problem child and we all know Lenny Cooke's deal. The two were high school all americans, DeAngelo played in the McD's game while Lenny couldnt due to eligibility. Regardless, both have talent but weren't Nba ready. Should have went to college. Regardless i think guys who were a McD's all american should atleast get consideration for a roster.


I wanted to see what Collins had, but I don't think because he was a McD All-American should have any weight in this, when it comes down to it if a player isn't good enough, he isn't good enough. They're looking for end of bench guys to fill the roles Zendon Hamilton, and Amal McCaskill had last year, so they need to be serious with this. Hopefully DeAngelo Collins works as hard as he can to learn the game, and improve his skills.

I went to the Sixers website, and they have a good amount of news that I missed from a few days ago so here we go...



> July 3, 2004
> Roster Reduction
> The Sixers reduced their roster to 12 players on Saturday. After the team’s third workout, it was announced that DeAngelo Collins and Anthony Frasier were released.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

how exactly does the summer league work? Is it basically just some offseason competition to keep guys in shape?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Middy</b>!
> how exactly does the summer league work? Is it basically just some offseason competition to keep guys in shape?


Summer League is where teams take up to three veteran players (usually with little experience), their draft picks, and fringe FAs who are trying to make their way into the league. Usually teams have 12 player rosters. For player's who's position is guaranteed on the team, the summer league is used to get more experience and knowledge of the team's system, the others are just trying to land a job in the league by impressing the team they're playing for or someone who is watching.

The Summer Leagues aren't mandatory, some teams don't play at all (like the Rockets), and others play in more than one, while others like the Sixers play in one. It also proves as a good ground for finding extra bodies for training camp. At first I didn't like it, but the system has won me over, rather quickly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Don’t Short Him
> While he was busy leading St. Bonaventure in 2003-04, Marques Green spent last year also keeping an eye on Denver’s diminutive Earl Boykins. As it turns out, the 5-foot-5 Boykins would actually look up to the 5-foot-7 Green.
> 
> “He gives me a lot of inspiration to keep on playing,” Green said. “(He) keeps my dreams up.”
> ...


LINK 

I was watching Comcast Sports Nite and they had clips of Marques Green in it, and it involved a lot of him losing the ball. But the practices looked pretty sloppy overall, so it's hard to tell anything off of practices. Tomorrow should be something good to watch, to see where some of these players are right about now, I'll try to find out where/when the game will be aired.

And here's the second day in a row that O'Brien is raving about Sani Ibrahim, I'm looking forward to seeing him play, because I haven't really heard much of him before reading about his training camp news. If he's this promising, I think it's worth signing him to a contract similar to what Amal McCaskill had last season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Upon further review.. we only have one game that's being aired and it's against Detroit Wednesday night at 6 pm EST on NBAtv.

I'll have to run over to my brother's house and tape it, I wish a local station would air the Sixers games, but I guess they don't see the point in it. :sigh:


----------

